# Tool Talk > Wheels >  Tractor plays percussion in bluegrass band - video

## Jon

Tractor plays percussion in bluegrass band. 2:17 video:





Previously:

Route 66 musical road rumble strip - video
Musical saw Puccini performance - video
Marble Machine musical instrument - video
Sheet music typewriter

----------

baja (Feb 20, 2019),

CookieCrunch (Feb 24, 2019),

high-side (Feb 20, 2019),

jimfols (Feb 19, 2019),

neilbourjaily (Feb 19, 2019),

oldpastit (Feb 24, 2019),

Rangi (Feb 23, 2019),

rgsparber (Feb 19, 2019),

rlm98253 (Feb 19, 2019),

Scotty1 (Feb 19, 2019),

Seedtick (Feb 19, 2019),

that_other_guy (Feb 24, 2019),

volodar (Feb 25, 2019),

will52100 (Feb 19, 2019)

----------


## skibo

I'v played in bands for many years, this would have been a great way to liven up the audience and also the tractor would be at rehearsal on time and never never argue with the group!

----------


## jimfols

At least we know this one is true.
Here's an F1 car playing God Save the Queen. Starts about 1:00.




My Dentist (who was a pretty smart guy) told me that it was synthesized.
That ruined it for me because I don't know the truth.

----------

jackhoying (Aug 5, 2020)

----------


## jimfols

Manys the time I've started an engine and let it sit there and tick over.
Then got my grove on just listening to it.

----------


## Toolmaker51

They may have keyed a throttle but many of those notes don't sound any manner related to the RPM range demonstrated at the beginning. I doubt _God Save the Queen_ would be chosen by a French? [Renault] team.

----------

ranald (Mar 25, 2019)

----------


## Jon

Productive young woman does laundry and practices mandolin at the same time, to the beat of the washing machine.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Andyt (Mar 3, 2019),

hansgoudzwaard (Mar 2, 2019),

high-side (Feb 27, 2019),

jimfols (Feb 25, 2019),

KustomsbyKent (Feb 25, 2019),

ranald (Mar 25, 2019),

Rangi (Mar 2, 2019),

rlm98253 (Feb 25, 2019),

steamingbill (Feb 25, 2019),

that_other_guy (Mar 3, 2019),

volodar (Feb 25, 2019)

----------


## ranald

> They may have keyed a throttle but many of those notes don't sound any manner related to the RPM range demonstrated at the beginning. I doubt _God Save the Queen_ would be chosen by a French? [Renault] team.



Seriously, it started to sound like my JD with one injector blocked. You are right Frederick, I bet the Renault team would appreciate the ending of the synthesising or want it changed to scotland the brave.

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (Aug 18, 2020),

Christophe Mineau (Aug 18, 2020),

FEM2008 (Aug 17, 2020),

high-side (Aug 23, 2020),

jflueger (Aug 26, 2020),

KustomsbyKent (Aug 17, 2020),

mwmkravchenko (Aug 17, 2020),

Scotty12 (Aug 17, 2020),

Slim-123 (Aug 23, 2020),

Toolmaker51 (Aug 17, 2020),

Tule (Aug 18, 2020)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Wonderful, and one of a kind [being different than bluegrass]. Willing to get music in many forms; but I know where to draw the line.

----------


## FEM2008

Bravo! Excellet drummer. He is as steady as tractor?! 😆 🤣

----------


## FEM2008

> At least we know this one is true.
> Here's an F1 car playing God Save the Queen. Starts about 1:00.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Dentist (who was a pretty smart guy) told me that it was synthesized.
> That ruined it for me because I don't know the truth.



Since the engine can be controlled via the computer, then it's pretty easy to do actually. I have seen this done with an Arduino and DC motor as well.

----------

KustomsbyKent (Aug 17, 2020)

----------


## old kodger

here's another musical tractor.

----------


## Toolmaker51

Deja vu'! Encore! [re: post #1 ]

----------

